

How I Disappointed Tupac's Mom - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/04/how-i-disappointed-tupacs-mom/

======
loso
It was hard for me to take the article seriously after the jab about rappers
dying for marketing. Did companies capitalize off of rappers and their
entourages being stupid, yes. But to suggest what happened was strictly based
on marketing that's a little insulting to the people who died.

